# Interesting hanging and ground hammock



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

http://www.gizmag.com/flying-tent-h...ail&utm_term=0_65b67362bd-97a05802e3-91654449

Stumbled on this item this morning...

regards, richg99


----------

